
The superpowers of UX & UI designers - matteoyml
http://www.ymedialabs.com/ux-vs-ui/
======
mtmail
Your username suggests you work from ymedialabs. Can you submit the article
titles as they are, in this case "The superpowers of UX & UI designers"?
(Unless it's link-bait or the titles are way too long of course). The article
doesn't say that UX is better than UI so the submitted title is misleading.

